# Should I worry about fencing with bulls



## DOlthaus (Oct 13, 2004)

I have two Simental bulls on about 5 acres. Part is regular field fence topped with barbed wire the rest is field fence with one strand electric. The "boys" are about a year and a half old and have started to spend time in the lower pasture looking and bawling towards the next farm down the road. They have cows.

I know that bulls have a reputation for pushing fence down. Do I have to worry even with electric fence?

Thanks for your help


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

never had a bull, but i had a 350lb boer billy that could bust through cattle pannels if he wanted to get to the girls, and there was hot wire on the inside of the cattle pannels, i would emagin that a 1000lb or more bull could get out alot easyer if he really wanted to, i would be sure to have the best fence i could have to keep them in, i doubt that the neahbors would take too kindly to two strange bulls comeing over to visit their cows, unless they just want some free accedental breedings, 
if they have bulls though it could be a fight and thats not good


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

This sounds like a trainwreck about to happen, LOL. Would strongly urge you to not allow those bulls into area with one strand of electric fence. When ready to mount, a young bull raging with hormones will gladly endure pain of electric shock for a few moments to reach neighbor's cows.
A good measure would be to reaarange your fencing layout so there is an area of real estate(no man's land) between the bull's territory and any neighboring cow's or heifers. If this is not feasible, think in terms of building a good fence or eliminating bulls from the environment.
If you take no action, things will get ugly,LOL.


----------



## john in la (Jul 15, 2005)

Up North said:


> If you take no action, things will get ugly,LOL.


3 ways to stop a bull from getting to the neighbors cows.
cut him
move him
or restrain him in a 8' high pipe bull yard.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

john in la said:


> 3 ways to stop a bull from getting to the neighbors cows.
> cut him
> move him
> or restrain him in a 8' high pipe bull yard.


***Hey John, Don't Sugar Coat It, Come out and say what you really think,LOL, .....LOL. ..........(enjoyed that one)................


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

If you don't want trouble with your neighbors put in a tight, heavy fence. Nothing makes a farmer madder than having an unvited bull visit his cows. Also bulls can turn dangerous any time. You don't want a lawsuit over one of your bulls harming someone.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

AI is soooo Much easier than owning bulls. Much better semen available too. My Beefmaster cow was just bred to the first Million Dollar Angus Bull. Cost me $30.00. All Bull Calves are cut around here and eaten 18 months later.


----------



## milkinpigs (Oct 4, 2005)

Use 2 strands of barb wire as your hot wires, not smooth wire or tape and make sure it's HOT!!! We've held brangus bulls that would eat your lunch that way. Be sure to flag all youe hot wires and they learn quick.


----------



## wilderness1989 (Feb 23, 2006)

I had the gentlest nicest Registered Texas Longhorn bull. You could pull a stock trailer out in the pasture and he'd come over and jump right in....he knew he was going to see more girls. I built 5 foot fenced lot for him to keep him away from the girls. He just backed up and jumped the fence. :cowboy: I've seen a Charolais bull go over an 8 foot heavy duty fence.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

It's quite common for beef calf producers to start breeding their cows around June 1st. Unless you have better things to do with your bulls, this would be the time to SELL.


----------



## DOlthaus (Oct 13, 2004)

Just a follow-up about my bull raising experience. I took all your advice to heart and after nightly prayer that the boys stay inside the fence AND a lot of worry. I got both to the butcher.

They turned out great! Lean but good taste and tender. What I learned is that it sure isn't worth the worry to keep bulls around! We will either cut them or buy them cut the next time.

Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

You could do as I do. I have so many cows that the bull has lost interest in anything that is not under his nose. The neighbors heifer had to come visit him.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I agree with UpNorth. I add though, a young bull is like a sixteen year old boy, he can smell a heifer for miles and a long walk down a dark road to get to a cow is not going to bother him for a minute! He's got other things than the distance on his mind.


----------

